# So do Fe users give in more easily to peer pressure?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Just asking? It seems like they would.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

It depends on who is doing the peer pressure and what are they trying to make me do. If it's a group/people that I really fancy and they want me to do something that isn't illegal or doesn't hurt anyone in any way then most likely I'll give in to their pressure.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Since they're more ethically-inclined in their everyday lives (before anyone jumps on me, I mean, like, blatant feeling-values inclined), I actually highly doubt it (like, if they would be pressured to smoke, for instance). For example, my mom, an ISFJ, thinks that my dad, an ISTJ, was silly to give-into peer pressure in his pre-marriage days so often, particularly giving into people who she considered to have nasty characters and whatnot. I actually suspect that this is a bigger problem with Fi-types who don't want to feel selfish or don't want to anticipate hating themselves later (although still rare amongst them, since they normally value their personal integrity if they have self-esteem) or T types who have little confidence in their F functions as a form of self-defense, so they just give in not to embarrass themselves or make themselves look socially incompetent, to prevent the other parties' feelings from getting hurt so they don't have to deal with them, etc. A lot of the biggest wimps in this department I know are T types.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

No. I do something If *I* choose to do it. @_JungyesMBTIno_ Accurate analysis.


----------



## berwolf16 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm a ESFJ guy. if its a thing like join in on a game of football ect. ect. and I'm just being lazy ya. but if I truly don't want to or its something immoral or illegal. I won't. or if I say no multiple times it feels like there attacking me. I hate that feeling.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I think what people often think they see as Fe doms/auxes "giving in" would be moreso them actually agreeing to taking part in what others suggest they do (being high Fe users, they are probably well-equipped to deal with "pressures" if they actually come up). For lower F-types or Fi types with strong ethical values, this might look more like "giving in," since they are less equipped to deal with the social forces at work, I guess.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I think what people often think they see as Fe doms/auxes "giving in" would be moreso them actually agreeing to taking part in what others suggest they do (being high Fe users, they are probably well-equipped to deal with "pressures" if they actually come up). For lower F-types or Fi types with strong personal ethical values, this might look more like "giving in," since they are less equipped to deal with the social forces at work, I guess (while Fi doms may find this to be a major form of self-violation).


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

berwolf16 said:


> or if I say no multiple times it feels like there attacking me. I hate that feeling.


 I know what you mean. If I say I don't want to do something and someone still keeps trying to pressure me, I feel like just running out of the room or something. 

I don't think it's so much that Fe users give in to peer pressure more often. We're just probably more aware of it.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Hum, i would say yes. As Fe is much more agreeable. I don't think so much in younger years it would make a difference between Fe/Fi, although once Fi is fully developed, i can see Fe giving in more often.


----------



## busyCHilD (Sep 1, 2011)

I agree with @JungyesMBTIno. Fe is externally focused, and I can see how the nature of Fe shares traits with what could presumably be interpreted as giving into peer pressure.

However, peer pressure is peer pressure, regardless of feeling preference. Doing something because everyone else is doing it and them suggesting you try it as well, isn't always giving into peer pressure. It's up to the individual at hand, and if they in fact disagree with what is being suggested.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

I think this is going to vary some from type to type, since the other functions will have an impact as well.


For example, as an ISFJ with dom Si and auxiliary Fe, usually my Si is going to dominate my Fe. If my Si leads me to believe in something and feel strongly about it, I'm going to stick with that despite peer pressure. For example, during high school and college, a lot of people tried to get me to drink alcohol. But I never did because I never felt right about it, despite the large amount of peer pressure.

However, I very often give in to what people in groups want to do when it doesn't conflict with my values. I might act like I like something more than I do, or I might humor people when they like certain things. I don't often speak up a lot if I don't like something or if I like something very different than the group does. I do have a desire to relate to people and to "fit in".


On average I would say that an Fe user is more likely to give in to peer pressure than an Fi user. But this doesn't mean every Fe user is more likely to than every Fi user. It's also possible that someone with inferior Fe is less likely to than someone with dominant Fi...though this is hard to say.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Sometimes it's more practical to just give in, and perhaps Fe types know this instinctively.

It's a choice:

Having your way >, =, or < Avoiding the headache and problems people give you if you insist on your way.

It's not about lookin' coo'. It's about keeping people off your ass.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I used to give in to peer pressure when I had low self-esteem/confidence, but nowadays I wouldn't. I think it depends on confidence levels and believing you deserve to do what you want, more than Fe. Though I can see your point. Maybe unhealthy Fe is more likely to give into peer pressure.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Like a lot of others have said, I honestly think it depends on the individual. I also overwhelmingly agree with JungyesMBTIno's posts in this thread.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Peer pressure literally means the social influence a peer group exerts on its individual members, as each member attempts to conform to the expectations of the group. The question then becomes what is considered a social group. I hope no one is diluted into believing this forum is not a group made up of various sub-groups and there is some expectations directing you to behave a certain way? Everyone here can be subject to peer pressure by others. 

But I think this is more paramount when you have a particular group that has a majority of like-minded members such as INTJf or INTPC. Do you truly believe INTPs or INTJs that want to remain group members do not conform or behave in a manner conducive to the group? In fact the biggest role playing is within those groups.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Functianalyst said:


> Peer pressure literally means the social influence a peer group exerts on its individual members, as each member attempts to conform to the expectations of the group. The question then becomes what is considered a social group. I hope no one is diluted into believing this forum is not a group made up of various sub-groups and there is some expectations directing you to behave a certain way? Everyone here can be subject to peer pressure by others.
> 
> But I think this is more paramount when you have a particular group that has a majority of like-minded members such as INTJf or INTPC. Do you truly believe INTPs or INTJs that want to remain group members do not conform or behave in a manner conducive to the group? In fact the biggest role playing is within those groups.


Yes, but it just seems like Fe hates so much to offend the group that they would cave in more easily then other types, not to offend the group?


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

The Great One said:


> Yes, but it just seems like Fe hates so much to offend the group that they would cave in more easily then other types, not to offend the group?


 Uh.... actually it's the feeling types that seem to defy the status quo of NTs when I read threads on S vs N, T vs F, etc. All it takes is a romp around the forum......


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> Yes, but it just seems like Fe hates so much to offend the group that they would cave in more easily then other types, not to offend the group?


But high functioning Fe should work to naturally defend their sense of values pretty well, since Fe aligns with personal values (however, unlike Fi, the personal values are generated on criteria the Fe user adopted or shares in common with others they feel a unity with, rather than derived from their own personal standards that align more with their own feelings). They're not the types to let others trample on their values if they and the others they share their values in common with are going to get hurt by it (I guess they tend to feel that if they get hurt, this = others getting hurt by similar violations?). I've never known any Fe-doms who cave to peer pressure (they tend to be pretty alpha in taking stands against what they don't approve of and tend to lead others in this process), but caving to peer pressure seems like it would be more common amongst lower Fe users who don't know where they stand or where they want to stand with others (even IXFJs who have rather underdeveloped aux. Fe, so they might have trouble standing up for themselves). I've known some inferior Fe users who do have a fairly good sense of where they want to stand with others (well, more like where they don't want to stand with others), but it usually comes with the experience of not knowing and suffering the consequences in various ways long before then (more like trial and error discovery).


----------



## FuzzyLittleManPeach (Aug 29, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I think what people often think they see as Fe doms/auxes "giving in" would be moreso them actually agreeing to taking part in what others suggest they do (being high Fe users, they are probably well-equipped to deal with "pressures" if they actually come up). For lower F-types or Fi types with strong personal ethical values, this might look more like "giving in," since they are less equipped to deal with the social forces at work, I guess (while Fi doms may find this to be a major form of self-violation).


I agree with you, adapting to social situations to benefit others is perceived as giving in. I find some people with low self-esteem tend to habitually relinquish their power to other individuals. You would think poor Fe or poor Fi, but it's probably just poor confidence.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> You would think poor Fe or poor Fi, but it's probably just poor confidence.


Well yes, but often that poor confidence would be directed towards the weaknesses in these areas, I'd assume. I'm just going off of what I've observed and suspect relative to typology.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> It's cut with baking soda.


lol, like crack?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

The Great One said:


> lol, like crack?


That or coke, depending upon how good of quality the Fe is.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> That or coke, depending upon how good of quality the Fe is.


Well, from what I have seen 3 w 2 ESTP Fe, is like South Beach Miami, coke. On the other hand 8 w 7 ESTP Fe, is like bullshit Brownsville, Brooklyn crack.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Well, from what I have seen 3 w 2 ESTP Fe, is like South Beach Miami, coke. On the other hand 8 w 7 ESTP Fe, is like bullshit Brownsville, Brooklyn crack.


I'm ESTP 7w8, so you can take a jab at what level I'm at.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I'm ESTP 7w8, so you can take a jab at what level I'm at.


Ah, that would be lousy-ass East Bay, San Francisco shitty crack Fe, that's cooked with loads of baking soda. It's just a step above Brownsville, Brooklyn crack.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Ah, that would be lousy-ass East Bay, San Francisco shitty crack Fe, that's cooked with loads of baking soda. It's just a step above Brownsville, Brooklyn crack.


Glad that my Fe can be likened to bad crack. But I'm not sure if weed would be more befitting...


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Glad that my Fe can be likened to bad crack. But I'm not sure if weed would be more befitting...


Fine then. 7 w 8 Fe weed would be like shitty-ass brick weed that you buy for $5 in a nick bag in the hood. 3 w 2 Fe would be like "White Rhino."


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Fine then. 7 w 8 Fe weed would be like shitty-ass brick weed that you buy for $5 in a nick bag in the hood. 3 w 2 Fe would be like "White Rhino."


You're _always_ on aren't you? And I don't mean online.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> You're _always_ on aren't you? And I don't mean online.


lol, whatever do you mean?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

The Great One said:


> lol, whatever do you mean?


You always have something to say, quips galore.


----------



## HappyRedux (Jan 31, 2012)

The Great One said:


> Are you an enneagram 6? This would make sense because I do the same thing.


Im not actually familiar with the enneagram system, so Im not sure enough to give a definite response. however a quick perusal of the profiles. " given how wrong I was regarding the mbti profiles im suspicious" puts me at either a 6 or a 9.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> You always have something to say, quips galore.


lol, that's what I thought. Yeah, I pride myself on my witty banters. You're an ESTP, and they are pretty damn witty themselves. Surely you can relate?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

HappyRedux said:


> Im not actually familiar with the enneagram system, so Im not sure enough to give a definite response. however a quick perusal of the profiles. " given how wrong I was regarding the mbti profiles im suspicious" puts me at either a 6 or a 9.


You're probably a 6 or a 9. Take this test to find out, it's really good. Oh and post your results because I am curious...

Eclectic Energies Enneagram Tests (free)


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

The Great One said:


> lol, that's what I thought. Yeah, I pride myself on my witty banters. You're an ESTP, and they are pretty damn witty themselves. Surely you can relate?


Yeah, I just rarely meet anyone who keeps going. Everyone else gives up soon after... I'm sort of competitive that way. Though I'm less wit and quip in this thread. A little more lazy and indifferent.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Yeah, I just rarely meet anyone who keeps going. Everyone else gives up soon after... I'm sort of competitive that way. Though I'm less wit and quip in this thread. A little more lazy and indifferent.


I never give up. I'll keep going forever.


----------



## HappyRedux (Jan 31, 2012)

Im swear not trying to Hijack the thread guys..
The Great One. later I will start a thread in the appropriate enneagram section.


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

The Great One said:


> Really? Are you sure that these people are ESTP types? Every ESTP type that I know, does what they want, when they want, and however they want. They could give less of a damn what people think. From what I have seen most ESTP's are lone wolfs.


I read somewhere that ENTPs and ESTPs have as core wish "to be loved".


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

no. my poor Fe gets overshadowed easily by my overall introversion. if someone keeps nagging my response usually amounts to, "why would i do that?" no purpose (reward) = no motivation = i won't do it.

a bit of banterful nudging is fine but aggressively trying to change someone is not.

the criticism i come under i'm intelligent and boundaried enough to dismiss as an adult tantrum, which is just what it is. when dealing with others unlike themselves, intolerant people easily react by becoming angry, hypocritical and close-minded when their demands that you fit into their narrow view of the world are not met: "how dare you not do what i want!!1!"

at one time i was deeply hurt by this pressure to conform and sacrifice myself, but they sweat hypocrisy out of their pores so much it stinks and i figure, well, then no need to worry about your rejection because i reject you. clearly if we are too different for you to accept then we aren't meant to be friends. you want me to change? - lol not happening and i don't much care for your way of life so, well, have a safe journey!

i consider myself open-minded enough; i have friends from all walks of life, friends you wouldn't expect me to have, and all i ask of them is live & let live.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

HappyRedux said:


> Im swear not trying to Hijack the thread guys..
> The Great One. later I will start a thread in the appropriate enneagram section.


Just send me a link to the thread.


----------



## HappyRedux (Jan 31, 2012)

The Great One said:


> Just send me a link to the thread.


http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...time-little-enneagram-puzzle.html#post2179535


----------

